# Le Mans Winner Andre Lotterer Contests First Rally in “Legend Bouclés des Spa”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following in his father’s tracks, Audi “factory” driver André Lotterer contested the historic “Legend Boucles de Spa” rally this weekend. Lotterer has close ties to Belgium. The German spent his youth there and his father Henry Lotterer worked for the Belgian RAS rally team. At the “Legend Bouclés des Spa” rally the Le Mans winner piloted a Porsche 911 SC RS, a car resembling the one his father, who died in 2009, had prepared in the nineteen-eighties.

* Full Story *


----------

